# Kylie's first puppy cut



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

We all survived Kylie's first hair cut and let me just say this groomer is my new hero!! :hail: She seem to know how to handle him and had lots of patients!! I kept expecting her to call and say sorry we can't give Kylie his haircut because he such a little monster!!> 

It's really hard to get a good picture of Kylie because he's a moving target!! It doesn't really show in the pictures but he's lost almost all of his black hair and it looks like he will continue to get more gray/silver as time goes on.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable! I love silvers!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He looks great!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

so cute! pretty color!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

What a doll. I love his expression.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks so much everybody and Kylie thanks you too!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Kylie you look scrumptious.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Love it!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Absolutely adorable!! I am kinda tempted to get Hanks top know cut! Tempted only we will see lol!! But Kylies pic makes me want to get Hanks cut!!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks again!! I have to say it's nice to see Kylie's eyes


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Kylie looks just precious! She did a great job! Looks like a little plush animal. 😊 Pretty color!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That turned out GREAT!!! It takes a little to get used to doesn't it. I love how soft they are and especially the no mats to deal with. Kylie looks tooo cute and I love the silvering also!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

I think the groomer deserves a metal and I really don't know how she did it!! 
I brought in lots of pictures from other dogs with puppy cuts from the forum. It does take some getting used to!! His roots are still lighter so I know with the next haircut he will have more silver/gray than he does now. She said she didn't find one matt and I told her just wait until he blows his coat!!
:jaw:


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

His face is absolutely adorable in that cut.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Perfect cut - exactly what I would have wanted. What a doll!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks again! I couldn't be happier and it's so much easier to brush him with the short hair!!


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

That's what I like about Hanks cut! Absolutely over half the brushing! No matt's! ! I love his cut! Love my new groomer also! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Ricky my last Hav was super mellow and I was able to groom him myself but Kylie is a FIRECRACKER and it's a work out just to brush him!! I'm hoping in time I will be able to groom Kylie but I don't think his haircut will look anywhere near as good as what the groomer does!!!


----------

